# 키보드가 웨케



## wide12

키보드가 웨케

What does this mean? Searched for 웨케 but could not find any hint, though it does looks like a work that comes from english?


----------



## terredepomme

Preciso más contexto para ser seguro, pero me parece que es una abreviatura de 왜 이렇게...(por que tanto...)  Quizás quiera decir "¿por que el teclado [no funciona] tanto?" Normalemente dicimos "왜케" o "왤케."


----------



## wide12

Es posible que sea 왜 이렇게, la verdad es que no veo demasiado bien la letras pero creo que es 웨케.  Gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Superhero1

웨케 is a bad spelling. It rarely uses on the internet. Some korean ruin our language. '왜 이렇게' is right.


----------

